# Watch for shed bucks



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Guy huntin with us this weekend shot what he thought was a doe turns out when we got to it it was a younger buck that already shed his horns. I've seen them loose them around christmas but none this early. Just be on the lookout coming into late season.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jmyers8 said:


> Guy huntin with us this weekend shot what he thought was a doe turns out when we got to it it was a younger buck that already shed his horns. I've seen them loose them around christmas but none this early. Just be on the lookout coming into late season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It happens...at least it wasnt a monster buck and the rack fell off when it was shot.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It really isn't that difficult, as a general rule. A single deer, alone, with no antlers late in the year = shed buck


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Lundy said:


> It really isn't that difficult, as a general rule. A single deer, alone, with no antlers late in the year = shed buck


Early in my bow hunting life, I shot 2 button bucks on accident. Both were by themselves when they came in..... I learned that as a general rule of thumb. Now if I’m going to shoot a doe I make sure there is more than 1 deer or I make dang sure it’s a doe before I shoot. Now I know this isn’t 100% the case every time but a great rule of thumb to go by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I took a deer Saturday that turned out to be a buck that had dropped both his antlers. I was after meat so I was shooting anything, buck or doe.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

CHOPIQ said:


> I took a deer Saturday that turned out to be a buck that had dropped both his antlers. I was after meat so I was shooting anything, buck or doe.
> View attachment 286245


What county was that?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

On the Logan/union county border.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> I took a deer Saturday that turned out to be a buck that had dropped both his antlers. I was after meat so I was shooting anything, buck or doe.
> View attachment 286245


Ain’t no horns on e’m when they hit the skillet anyways!


----------

